# Tedious Link Game



## SUNR15E (Nov 14, 2012)

This is a simple game.

*1. Look at the picture
2. Find something in that picture that you can link to a picture of your own
3. Post your own picture and explain the link*​
It does not matter how tedious the link is....as long as you can explain the link.....Once your picture is posted the next person links to yours. And we develop a chain of picture which are all linked together.


Here is my Picture....



Tedious link by SUNR15E - HORIZON, on Flickr​
Have fun and find a reason to play..all are welcome Please we are not looking for anything more than FUN.
Lets keep it simple though please, nothing like......mine was taken with the same camera or mine was set to the same f-number, please keep it about the picture not the tech data or EXIF.
Please do not link to your own picture let someone else have that pleasure. 

SUNR15E


----------



## SUNR15E (Nov 15, 2012)

No one...??

Not one of you can find a picture that in some little way can link to the above???

SUNR15E


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a cool idea. 




Mossy Rocks by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr

Link: moss


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2012)

Dead, rotting wood.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean no matter how *tenuous* the link, not tedious. Though, if we get the exact same link over and over, I suppose it could become tedious as well. 

Looks like fun. I'm in:




Link: rotting wood => tree => bark


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 15, 2012)

Bark --> Tree




Two by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 15, 2012)

Tree --> smoking "trees"


----------



## SUNR15E (Nov 15, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> This is a cool idea.
> Link: moss



Lets hope it turns into a tedious game...lol



sm4him said:


> I'm assuming you mean no matter how *tenuous* the link, not tedious. Though, if we get the exact same link over and over, I suppose it could become tedious as well.



The original concept was used on radio one in the UK to link a song from one day to another song the following day...and the link between the two was a tedious collection of links from one item to the next until eventually there was a link between the song from the day before. And trust me it was tedious.....but funny.

And I hope eventually we will see the link between the original post and the last....which can obviously grow and develop and no matter how obscure the link there will be a link.

SUNR15E


----------

